# Need help



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I am doing a haunted House for my daughter fundraiser and I am so confused. I am looking for scary things that are super cheat. If anyone have any tutorials to help me I would love some advice.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

How about the type of scary pumpkins that Stolloween and others do so well - cardboard, papier mache and paint - that is good use of free/recycled materials.


----------



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

DandyBrit said:


> How about the type of scary pumpkins that Stolloween and others do so well - cardboard, papier mache and paint - that is good use of free/recycled materials.


Yes I seen a couple on here but a lot of the things I see I can no longer find


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you doing a walk through kind of thing, or one room? What ages do you expect to come through?


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Bigants cheap and easy monster in a box- see the pros thread


----------



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

aero4ever said:


> Are you doing a walk through kind of thing, or one room? What ages do you expect to come through?


I am doing a walk through and I'm doing teens and up


----------



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

lawrie said:


> Bigants cheap and easy monster in a box- see the pros thread


How do I find the pro thread I'm on a ☎


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi! I remember a few threads from last year. Lemme see if I can find some for you!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...39144-school-haunted-house-pictures-here.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...d-recipes/73191-cubscout-halloween-party.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...le-evil-pumpkins-witches-mad-science-lab.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ed-ideas-party-haunted-house-kids-school.html

These should get you started! Good luck!


----------



## ladysterling (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok thanks for the information but I'm doing a walk through haunted house in my backyard


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

"Super cheap" is a limiting factor. Pumpkins, ghosts made of bedsheets or gauze or cheesecloth, dummies made old clothing stuffed with plastic dropcloths or newspaper, paper mache, cardboard tombstones, cardboard bats, cheap store-bought props from places like WalMart or Party City such as cardboard or paper figures, cotton candy spider webs etc.

There's an old adage that definitely applies to Halloween decorating:

Cheap.....Easy.....Good

You can only have two of them at the same time.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

ladysterling said:


> lawrie said:
> 
> 
> > Bigants cheap and easy monster in a box- see the pros thread
> ...


Props thread! Im alsoo a phone


----------

